# Timeshare Compliance



## Husky (Apr 6, 2017)

The above is a company that has contacted me. (How they got my name let alone my wife's cell number is scary.)
The co says they only provide services for canceling timeshare contracts.     Website:  timesharecompliance dot com  I suggest reviewing the website.

I'm interested in your feedback.                         Thanks, Husky


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2017)

you will find that one of the biggest red flags out there are cold calls from random companies offering you "solutions" for your timeshare.

just looking at the website provides every indication this is an upfront fee company (an even bigger red flag)


----------



## Syljel (May 29, 2017)

Husky said:


> The above is a company that has contacted me. (How they got my name let alone my wife's cell number is scary.)
> The co says they only provide services for canceling timeshare contracts.     Website:  timesharecompliance dot com  I suggest reviewing the website.
> 
> I'm interested in your feedback.                         Thanks, Husky



We actually contacted timeshare compliance because a long time family friend used them to get out of her timeshare contract. But their fees are quite hefty. Anyone else have experience with getting out of contract using Timeshare Compliance? They also claim they do so without any adverse affects to your credit. Just trying to find a means of justifying the amount they charge.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2017)

Why would you ask strangers about this company, if a close friend used them and you could get a referral from someone you know personally? 

I have never heard of a "rescue company" that was legit.


----------



## Syljel (May 29, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Why would you ask strangers about this company, if a close friend used them and you could get a referral from someone you know personally?
> 
> I have never heard of a "rescue company" that was legit.



As a means of bolstering my confidence in the company, despite the substantial fees they charge is all.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2017)

Another question about timeshare compliance today.  Said they were asking for $17,000 to cancel a timeshare where the purchaser has a $100,000 plus loan.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2017)

As I said, I have never heard of a "rescue company," that wasn't a scam.


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2017)

If the 'owner' just stops paying, what leverage does the resort have? There is no deed, and cancelling the use is what you want to do anyway. I know they'll threaten collection, wrecking credit etc, but every bad credit report allows a letter explaining the debt and reason for defaulting. I can't imagine ANY future lender holding a timeshare default against anyone. Sure beats paying 'hefty' upfront (phony) fees.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (May 30, 2017)

Syljel said:


> As a means of bolstering my confidence in the company, despite the substantial fees they charge is all.



Or as a means of sewing public confidence in the company?


----------

